# Predator 3500 Inverter Window on top



## RGBellCSI (Jan 9, 2021)

I just purchased a Predator 3500 Inverter generator. What is the small window on the top of the unit for? It is not referenced in the manual.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a pix of what you are talking about.


----------



## RGBellCSI (Jan 9, 2021)

I contacted Harbor Freight and they said it is a fuel gauge. I was looking at it in low light, when the tank was completely full. It wasn't immediately apparent to me what it is for. If you shake the generator, the float moves. It now makes perfect sense (face palm - crawling back in my hole in shame).


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup!


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice...mine doesn't have that, yours must be a newer model (mine is only a year old)!


----------

